# Pear to Pear?



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I have just connected my daughters Win95 directly too my Win 98, what settings do I need to set for the two PC's to talk to each other? Her PC does not have a modem so I want to share Internet connection, printer and files with my PC, Help!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Go to Control Panel, click on 'help' and then type in 'internet connection sharing' in the index search box. the windows help files will give you all the specifices on what to do. I've used ICS for years, and the one thing I will say is that if you have the opportunity to upgrade your computer to Win ME it seems to be more stable than Win 98.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Problems, HELP!!! I thought doing a simple 2-node pear to pear Windows 98 host to 95 client should be easy, after all I have had some Networking classes in Windows 2000, but NOOOOOOOO!!!!! After running the Internet shareing Wizard, I can no longer surf the Internet, I am currently at my wife's office useing her PC. I can dial in and connect with my ISP but when I click on any of my browsers I get the !QUOT!can not connect to server!QUOT! message, so I am dead in the water. My daughters Windows 95 client PC I manually set the TCP/IP and when I brought it back up, I get a window requiring a users name, password and Domain, which I have no earthly idea how to get around this. My daughters PC I purchased used from Southern Adventist University and had bean on their network, could this be part of the problem and will I need to possibly hook it back up to the SAU network and have a SAU Network Administrator unlock it for me? HELP???? I am desperate. My daughter is very upset at me now and can't say that I blame her. HELP!!!!:bang


----------



## Jeigh (May 16, 2002)

Here's a pretty straight-forward article on how to get this setup:
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/show/ics_98

Jeigh

PS It's Peer to Peer


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Here is something that has helped more than a few people. I hope it helps you to.

In ICS you need to specify the device that you use to connect to the internet----the modem and the device that coonects you to the network.

The machine with the internet connection needs to specify the modem as the device used to connect and the network card (or similar device) used to connect to the network.

You also need to make sure that you have turned on file and printer sharing in your network settings.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I did specify that the modem is the device to connect to the Internet and my networking card to connect to the network. I have not activated file and printer sharing so far yet, thanks. How do I get my browsers to work properly again?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeigh _
> *Here's a pretty straight-forward article on how to get this setup:
> http://www.annoyances.org/exec/show/ics_98
> 
> ...


oops! Thanks!


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Chris, have you gotten around the lock on your daughter's computer. You should be able to get past the password window, without internet access, and then search for the *.pwl file, delete it and start over with a new name and password when the computer restarts. My daughter's computer had been in her college's network for two years, and when she would come home we would have to change settings, names etc. and then change them back when she went back to school. How long have you had her computer, and how much stuff does she have on it she wouldn't want to lose? To get rid of all the 'system not found' etc windows, I finally did a clean reinstall. If she isn't going to lose a lot of files I would suggest this if it has been on a college system.
Good luck.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

annoyances.org is great website, the creator of that site was on Call For Help a few years a go. Lots of cool windows tips and tricks


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I have temporally uninstalled the Internet share, however I still get the "can not connect with server" message when I open up any of my browsers. My ISP is the University that my wife works for and I am going to contact someone their to help me to get back online. I will likely do Bogys suggestion for my daughters PC and do a clean install, I may upgrade it to Windows 98, it is to old of a PC to go with any newer OS then 98. My daughters 95 was on SAU network for several years. Thanks guys for your help and links, any more suggestions and or links would be appreciated.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

Am I wrong? But I thought that you needed 98 on each ICS machine.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rick Densing _
> *Am I wrong? But I thought that you needed 98 on each ICS machine. *


From my understanding only the Host computer needs to be 98 2nd Edition or newer, client does not need any special software, 95 can be on network as a client.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh! By the way, I did find through the above link, a link to MS Q&A that may help me with my Internet problem, I will try it latter today when I get home to see if it solves the problem of connecting with the DHCP server and will let you guys know.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Freeland _
> *I have temporally uninstalled the Internet share, however I still get the "can not connect with server" message when I open up any of my browsers. My ISP is the University that my wife works for and I am going to contact someone their to help me to get back online. *


I am looking forward to hearing if what you plan on trying works, and what the problem is/was. It sounds like there is a protocol or password missing. While my wife was a student in St. Louis our ISP was the university she was attending there. Every once in a while they would do something to change their system, and we would find out about it when we couldn't connect. The tech guys wouldn't talk to me, since I wasn't the student. My wife would have to call, find out what was going on, and then tell me. At least it was cheap ($70 a semester on her tuition.)


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Only the ICS box needs to be Win98 SE. Stay away from ME, more nightmares than necessary. 2000 or XP is the way to go. XP makes it easy if you put it on each box.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I have found ME much more stable for ICS than Win98 SE. If Chris isn't sure if the computer can handle anything more than 98 it very likely is not going to handle XP. XP may be the way to go, but not if you are using an older computer to save some bucks. I've got four computers in the house right now. Two are on Win98 SE and the other two are on ME. In each case, this is the limit of what the computers resources allow.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

No, still having problems getting connected, going to call the SAU tech support today or in the morning. I am also thinking that I have a protocol problem with my 98SE computer, my daughters 95 is an old 166MHZ computer, I do not think it would handle anything more then 98 and I still need to get around the lock problem on it. For now I am concentrating on getting my 98SE back on line.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Chris, I don't know what browsers you have, but can you connect with Netscape. Netscape has its own protocols, and I was able to connect with it when the computer had no protocols at all. (a friend deleted AOL and it took all the protocols with it.)


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Still haven't isolated problem, I called SAU tech support this morning and got voice mail, they may have left for the 4th already. I currently have IE and Opera loaded but neither is working, I had Netscape but had to many problems with more recent additions of it, several months ago I un-installed Netscape.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Frustration abounds. I still can not get my computer at home to travel on the web, it connects, but web pages will not load. I have used tp addresses, re-set dial-up settings, set up a MSN Explorer account for some tech help. At, MSN I have went through 4 techs including what they call a level 2 tech and still no connections. Any help from you computer pros's out their would be much appreciated. SOS, SOS, SOS, I am sinking.:bang


----------

